# Help me learn how to clean my mackie mixer?



## blindboyblake (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi all, before I start I want to point out that I am not a tech but I do want to learn how to do this myself before taking it in. Anyway, I got a great deal on a mackie onyx 32-4 mixer the other day for like $250. It works great except for the first eight channels. The line in will work on one channel and not the other, and on the channel that does work, you can't use the e-q. If you bypass the e-q it works perfectly but if you press the e-q button the sound completely drops out and you get nothing. Also the mute buttons produce a pop sound when you use them. Now mind you that this is only on the first eight channels and that so far, the others work just fine. I really don't have any scratchy pots or faders, but do you think I should open it up and clean it anyway? The mixer is about 6 years old or so. Maybe it could just use a cleaning anyway, and maybe some of the switches are dirty on the first eight channels. So about cleaning it... What I was going to do was take all the knobs and faders off and put them in soapy water just incase there is a little dust in the bottoms. Then of course wash in regular water and then let dry. Is this ok? Then should I take the top off of the mixer to get at the pots and connections on the back? I have read that the pots on the mackie mixers are not sealed and mackie recomends using a paint brush and a can of compressed air to get at the pots and faders, but I believe they are talking about not having to take the top off. I have also read that its not a good idea to use compressed air because that could blow the dust farther in to the fader or pot. But the FAQ on mackies site says they don't recomend using lubes in there pots. And allot of people use it when they clean mixers right? Or is there a difference between that and contact cleaner? So a little confused? One more thing about taking the top off... the screws are all the same size correct? And what is a good way to clean the back connectors? I think to take the top off I have to take the nuts that are on the outside of those off as well. So help here? I know if I take the mixer to a tech I will probably get charged $250 to get it cleaned because it is such a tedious process to do, and its such a big mixer. So, thought I would give it a try myself and if my first eight channels are not better, then I will send it in. Plus heck who knows it might be fun to learn how to do it haha.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 4, 2012)

I worked at Mackie for about five years, so I'll try to remember what I can.

The knobs and pots will come off fine, but the only reason to clean them would be to make them _look_ clean. Mackie's pots and faders are lubricated, so using some contact cleaners may initially fix a scratchy pot, but will break down the oils, and dry out the lube, which will make them get scratchy again when the dust gets back in. These pots can usually be fixed by "vigorously" turning the knob back and forth for a minute. Compressed air is a no-no as you've heard. Switches can be more finicky. Again work the button fast and hard for a minute, that might clean out the gunk, if not, look real close at the switch and push it in/out slow and see if the switch snags on the sheetmetal. This can sometimes not allow the switch to complete it's mechanical movement. If in doubt, grab some needle nose pliers and pull the button straight up and off the switch(trust me I did this hundreds of times) and see if the switch looks crooked, if it does gently tweek it with a little flat blade screwdriver to straighten it out. Don't get heavy with this, it could break the solder tabs. If the switch still doesn't work at this point it is bad and needs to be replaced.

If the 1/4" line in jacks don't work check by plugging in the cable and wiggle the connector around to see if the connection is intermittent, if it is the contacts could be bent out of whack. It's alot of work to get the input jack PCB off, becasue you need to undo every nut on every jack... And, the jacks they use are "sealed" so you can't easily get to the contacts to straighten them out . If dirty, compressed air is OK here.

Some of these issues could also be a ribbon cable that would run from the channel 1-8 PCB to the next one. You could probably take off the bottom panel, and unplug and reseat the ribbon cables to make sure they are plugged in well. There are probably ribbon cables that go from the jack panel to the channel PCB. These could be loose too. 

If you are set on tearing this thing apart, it will not be overly difficult, but it will be very tedious. Get youself several bins to put the knobs, screws, nuts, etc. into and keep it organized. 

If my rudimentary stuff doesn't work, and you for sure have a problem call Mackie directly, they'll help you out. If you do send it in for repair, test everything thoroughly and note everything you want them to check into. If they don't know about it they won't necassarily check everything.

Good luck, I HTH


----------



## blindboyblake (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi, so could you clear up some confusion on how to actually clean the pots and faders if just turning them does not work? If you can't use contact cleaners because they will break down the lube that mackie uses, and compressed air isn't a good idea? Then how would you go about actually getting dust out of it? Or do people use contac cleaner then use a lube to lube it back up?


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 4, 2012)

Pots and switches don't last forever. If you insist on not having it repaired, just use the contact cleaner, but expect to have to use it again and again, until they stop working altogether.

If it were me, I would find the parts at mouser or digikey, and fix it myself. If you don't feel up to it, you gotta pay. Call Mackie's tech support, they might have more ideas, but they won't tell you how to take it apart to get inside.

You got a smokin' deal on that, you might as well have it fixed up. Think of it as an investment. You could even have it factory refurbed, and flip it for a profit.


----------

